# Doing a liquid diet to rest bowel



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

I am doing a liquid ENSURE fast to rest my bowel. Approximately how long should I stay on the ENSURE diet? Can I continue doing moderate to heavy aerobic exercise? I have a history of Crohns ILEITIS. Anytime I eat food I am NOW also having: LOTS OF HARD GAS, rectal urgency, rectal pain, rectal churning, and sometimes nausea.While taking ENSURE, should I do anything special to help rest the bowel more quickly. For instance, should I increase my Asacol from 2400mg per day upwards? Should I take Mylanta-Gas to decrease the gas?Any other recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hello - If you have a history of Crohn's and you're now experiencing symptoms anytime you eat, you need to see your gastroenterologist about this. He/she should be the one to monitor you on any liquid diet, your exercise level while fasting, and also advise about the Absacol and Mylanta. I'm sorry I can't offer you more help here but this is a medical issue outside my scope.Best,Heather


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI wouldn't do any exercise if fasting. When I was very ill over the summer, before my UC was diagnosed I fasted for a day or so (only having liquids) & was nearly hallucinating one evening!I wasn't on any drugs at the time either!As for upping the asacol, I'd consult a doctor. Best of health to you.


----------



## Sharlene (Jul 27, 2000)

There is nothing wrong with fasting when you have IBS.I would strongly suggest you add Grade C maple syrup to your liquid diet though.It's expensive but well worth it. Grade C contains the minerals your body needs in a natural form.It also eliminates the hunger pangs between your meals of ensure.You can shoot it or make a hot drink with water.The lighter grades are only sugar with flavor.More info can be found by reading "the master cleanse" which is a ten day fast. Good luck


----------

